# renewal mickey take



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Admiral multicar . Renewal 830 re enter details quote of 560 . What a joke , however this time cheaper cheaper to do separates elsewhere


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

My renewal came through this month. 3.5k from Privilege! 

Lady asked if i had found it anywhere else cheaper lol!!

I said im struggling to find it more expensive if im honest


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't understand why insurance companies do this when they know people will check and compare for the best deal. It just drives me away from them thinking they are rip off...!!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

just done mine, gone from £407 third party to £312 fully comp with an additional driver. 

They would beat the new price but not do a fully comp policy, because the car value is to low. really cant stand insurance company's and really don't see how they can get their prices.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Admiral multicar . Renewal 830 re enter details quote of 560 . What a joke , however this time cheaper cheaper to do separates elsewhere


It's scandalous, you essentially get penalised for being an existing customer!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its like they think we are to dumb to check . It took me 10 minutes


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You get people that will just auto renew though, lad at work was saying he's been doing it for years with his home insurance because he didn't think there would be much difference. Found out he could save himself a couple of hundred a year by changing.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Audi m8 said:


> I don't understand why insurance companies do this when they know people will check and compare for the best deal.


And get a MeerKat if you go to the right peeps.....


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Me and my partner were with them. Right rob dogs. Even when they were the cheapest I the first year they tried to charge us for all sorts. Wouldn't go with them again on principle.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Its like they think we are to dumb to check . It took me 10 minutes


Surprising how many just renew though


----------

